# First meeting of 2014?



## suchidog (25/1/14)

Hi,

Just wondering when the first meeting of 2014 will be? Can't see anything on your website, facebook page or on AHB.

Thanks
Suchi


----------



## rcsoccer (13/3/14)

You probably already know this, but we have had our January meeting. It was on February 1st of this year. We skipped the February meeting and hopefully our next meeting will be on March 29th. Are you on our mailing list? If not, what is your email address and I will put you on the list.

Cheers,

Russell


----------



## suchidog (21/3/14)

Hey Russell, no I am not on the mailing list. I will PM your my email address.

Cheers,
Ben


----------

